# Cost of Orthodontic work



## Hummingbird1

My dentist advises my daughter (15yrs) to have braces fitted upper and lower, it looks fairly straightforward with one extraction.
Can anyone give me an indication of the likely cost of this orthodontic work. I'd be interested to if there are variations in cost throughout Ireland. I understand that all cases are differant and would depend on the severity, it's just an indication I would like.


----------



## Jeannie

I paid 3800 two years ago for my son in the midlands i believe it is around the 4300 mark at the moment. If you can pay it all before christmas there is 40% tax back if you are on the top rate of tax after christmas its down to 20%. Also the school dentist did all the extractions as were recommended by the orthodontist


----------



## jimjim972

€5k all in, paid over 4 installments, train tracks up and down. If going ahead with would probably be worthwhile financially to pay before end of year to get max tax back. I have a sneaking suspicion that fees will come down in January once tax relief is reduced.


----------



## cousin_borat

I was quoted Eur 4500 today for top and bottom braces. They were the slightly smaller ones than the other type which was quoted at 4000 all in.

Any suggestions whether this is the norm. I'm conscious of the end of the tax year and would be paying up front.


----------



## cleverclogs7

i had tracks for 2 yrs and other type braces 15 yrs ago.it cost 2000 puonds back then but totally worth it.the one thing i will say is that when you get the tracks,the teeth become lose (normal)and gums will get blisters.(normal)use the wax the dentist gives and ask for more.

Best of luck and its worth the pain for straight teeth.


----------



## Plek Trum

4,300 two years ago for upper and lower.  Had to have 4 wisdom teeth removed under general anaesthestic to create space but that was covered under VHI 
(Plan B options). Paid in full and got tax back relatively quickly... well spent now though!


----------



## Hummingbird1

Thanks for all the contributions. My daughter had her first appointment with an orthodontist in N.I. (oops! maybe that was a little unpatriotic!). Initial appoinment with x-rays, photographs etc €110, braces top and bottom €3,250 to be paid over 18 months. Separately, one extraction required, also two fillings and clean carried out.


----------



## rosey

I presume you have factored this in or I hope that you live near Northern Ireland as you may need to trip up and down ..I suppose it depends on each case but my best friend has traintracks up and down also...apart from the regular trips to the dentist for checkups and to tighten the braces and cleanings- she has several unscheduled visits when one of the braces comes loose...but perhaps yours is a more straightforward case...but for her had dentist not been close to her work, she couldn't have managed all the visits timewise...hope it works out for you anyways-it is very expensive...


----------



## werner

Hummingbird1 said:


> Thanks for all the contributions. My daughter had her first appointment with an orthodontist in N.I. (oops! maybe that was a little unpatriotic!). Initial appoinment with x-rays, photographs etc €110, braces top and bottom €3,250 to be paid over 18 months. Separately, one extraction required, also two fillings and clean carried out.


 
My family and I have had excellent work at half the price of Southern based orthodontist's and dentist's (They even sourced their dental materials from the same supplier in the North!) carried out in N.I. 

Don't forget you can claim your tax back on the N.I. work in the South as well.

Don't be foolish about being unpatriotic as you can see for example, many government based tenders have been given to the U.K. and elsewhere in the EU. Personally I believe anything that helps unite both the South and the North, even the South's rip off pricing has to be a good thing for the unity and friendship of all of Ireland


----------



## heretohelp

i got my braces off two days ago. 4500 euro, were on for 4 months !!my teeth were pretty bad couldnt believe they were fixed so quick !!!the dentist operates a "less than 6 months brace" which is what i opted for . dublin area, they were clear two invisible, highly recommend them !


----------



## Complainer

Jeannie said:


> If you can pay it all before christmas there is 40% tax back if you are on the top rate of tax after christmas its down to 20%.


Is this legal? The MED2 form asks for the date on which treatments were carried out, so I presume treatments must be carried out this year. If Revenue see a huge spike in claims for the last few months of the year, perhaps they might start auditing dentists or other medics?


----------



## danash

Complainer said:


> Is this legal? The MED2 form asks for the date on which treatments were carried out, so I presume treatments must be carried out this year. If Revenue see a huge spike in claims for the last few months of the year, perhaps they might start auditing dentists or other medics?


 

I think that will be the case - however I have my daughter undergoing treatment now and have paid off the balance without knowing the real cost of what happens to her once a month when she goes in for a check up. I think most dentists just spread the cost over the two years of the treatment when in fact most of the cost is in the initial assessment and fitting of the braces - I am not a Dentist but I cant see the cost of a monthly brace tightening being anywhere near the actual cost of assessing, x-raying, making casts and fitting of braces. 

If I was audited I would be asking my dentist to give me an actual cost of the work done this tax year and claim that - I'm sure I would get most of the total cost (4500) in this year.


----------



## cunninghams

got a ballpark figure for brace top and bottom in the north- between 2000 and 2400 pounds including the consultation- this is in Newry. I don't know whether it will end up being this amount but that was supposed to be for retainers included- any comments??


----------



## nigelh

@cunninghams :where did you get the quote could you give me the phone number 

Nige


----------



## mumof4

Hello all
my oldest daughter is in the middle of her treatment - started on Oct 2008 - she is receiving her treatment in Derry and the total cost 2000,STG - top and bottom train track braces with retainers afterwards with the work estimated to take approx 1 year - brilliant difference on her top teeth already, in fact the top are almost complete  - 
I did get a consultation in South but the price came in at €4500 for the same work and with the great rate on the STG I went with the Derry dentist and am very happy so far


----------



## cunninghams

nigel-its windsor hill orthodontal clinic- supposed to be good- phone number 048 3752 5665. im goin to pay them a visit in the next couple of months- depends on sterling though at the moment its very weak but that could change


----------



## cunninghams

sorry nigel that number is 048 3083 3843 if you are in the south and 028 3083 3843 if you are in the north


----------



## hitbit

werner said:


> My family and I have had excellent work at half the price of Southern based orthodontist's and dentist's (They even sourced their dental materials from the same supplier in the North!) carried out in N.I.
> 
> Don't forget you can claim your tax back on the N.I. work in the South as well.
> 
> Don't be foolish about being unpatriotic as you can see for example, many government based tenders have been given to the U.K. and elsewhere in the EU. Personally I believe anything that helps unite both the South and the North, even the South's rip off pricing has to be a good thing for the unity and friendship of all of Ireland



Hi Could you pm me contact details for your dentist please.

hitbit


----------



## dodo

go to the north, you wont believe the price difference,


----------



## JJ1982

hello

well my treatment which I am 3 months into is costing 4200 in total which basically includes Ice White clear braces, a top palette expander, a small operation under general anaesthetic (sp!) and the welded on retainers afterwards. i have set up a payment plan with my ortho and am paying it over the 2 years of treatment


----------



## CiaraP

Hi all,

I've recently been to numerous dentists in ireland to assess my situation. Basically i've been told that my jaw bones need to be realigned (before any further work can be done i.e braces) which will require an operation asap. I'm curious to know what are the entitlements of a medical card holder in this regard. 

Also if anyone has any idea, or has been advised on the waiting lists in ireland versus in the north, or has anyone had such an operation in the north and can give me some information. As you can imagine i'd love to get started sooner rather than later.

Any advice would be much appreciated!
Ciara


----------



## Lee May

Our daughter was quoted €4,500 for top and bottom train tracks (no sp clear finish) and perhaps some expository work too if a canine (or two) does not appear under its own steam soon! Owing to lack of time we opted not to go the NI route as both child and parent would have to come out of work/school for each visit.  I just hope that they can supply us with receipts for each financial year, already hard to keep up with what has been paid. Record keeping not the best. Good luck with your orthodontic project.


----------



## Stronge

There is an excellent man in Tullamore who has reduced his prices for Orthodontic work.  He does not have a great manner but excellent work and people come from all over the country to him.  I do not have any connection with him but I personally know of many people who have got work done with him


----------



## Wahaay

If you need to shop around the South www.whatclinic.com is a useful place to start.


----------



## orlao

Stronge said:


> There is an excellent man in Tullamore who has reduced his prices for Orthodontic work. He does not have a great manner but excellent work and people come from all over the country to him. I do not have any connection with him but I personally know of many people who have got work done with him


 
Hi, could you give me some details about this orthodontist, would like to get a quote from him. Thanks


----------



## svvs

Stronge said:


> There is an excellent man in Tullamore who has reduced his prices for Orthodontic work.  He does not have a great manner but excellent work and people come from all over the country to him.  I do not have any connection with him but I personally know of many people who have got work done with him


Could you PM me the details too? Thanks !!!


----------



## orthodontist

*Orthodontists in Auckland*

My 13 year old nephew has just started the whole process with orthodontists in auckland.  It will cost $5000 paid in installments and treatment will take 2 years.  Hard to believe we can put a man on the moon in less time than it takes to straighten teeth - and the cost is still very high even with modern technology.


----------

